# Waterproof and warm over trousers



## ecrozier (11 October 2011)

Just invested in a new pair of wellies! Now need to thing about next bit of legs, so knee to hip.... Does anyone know if you can still get those shorter length waterproof chaps? I have one pair of waterproof chaps but they don't really work with long boots.... And if I wear short boots they drag in the mud and are more hassle than they are worth really.
Alternatively recommendations for waterproof trousers that are quick and easy to put on and would tuck into wellies so the cuffs don't end up sopping wet and muddy  would be much appreciated!


----------



## ihatework (11 October 2011)

I've got some Rambo ones which are nice and can ride in them too


----------



## Ponyfeet (11 October 2011)

I have Tagg ones cos they have a riding seat. I like them a lot as I can adjust the leg length with the poppers at the bottom.


----------



## SpottedCat (11 October 2011)

If you tuck them into wellies then the rain will run down them and make your feet wet.

I've not found any really decent waterproof trousers which you can ride in made by horse companies, I get all mine from outdoor shops. I have a pair of Helly Hansen ones and some Tog24 ones. Avoid the cheaper brands like Regatta like the plague. 

I just use mine outside the boots then hose off when they are muddy.


----------



## applestroodle (11 October 2011)

I have a pair of musto overtrousers, not much grip for riding in though but lovely & warm, great for putting on over pj's in the morning!! They have little loops at the bottom that go over wellies so when I'm finished a roll down the trousers to my knees & step out & then just step back in roll up to go back out, if that makes any sense!!


----------



## Poorlypony (11 October 2011)

I have Mark Todd over trousers and they are AMAZING


----------



## ecrozier (11 October 2011)

Thanks all, off to Bicester village for 'work' this afternoon so might have a look in a few shops there like musto. Probably worth spending s bit more and getting better quality!


----------



## ace87 (11 October 2011)

Mountain Horse over trousers. I have the Fjordling ones (kids haha) i'm 5ft2" and size 12 and they fit perfectly. They have a faux suede full seat, zips up the legs and poppers over the zips to stop leaks. They have button up pockets ant elasticated stirrups to put under your boot when riding to prevent them riding up. Think they were about £25? 
If not Equetech over rider's are brill. Excellent for coming straight from work and shoving on top of tights instead of jods!


----------



## PorkChop (11 October 2011)

I have the Musto full length ones that I ride in at home, but I also have 3/4 length ones that I use for hunting, they finish just over the top of your boot.

I got these from the Dark Horse site, under hunting apparel, waterproof overbreeches, though I have a feeling they only come in cream or white.


----------



## Equestrianfriends (11 October 2011)

Poorlypony said:



			I have Mark Todd over trousers and they are AMAZING
		
Click to expand...

I have the mark todd ones to they are so warm i tested them out this week  they were my bargain at badminton for 20pounds lol


----------



## Moo Wills (11 October 2011)

I have the tagg ones and love them. I use wellies under them and not had any problems


----------



## stencilface (11 October 2011)

I know a lot of people rate these, but not tried them myself.

http://www.rainlegs.com/en/home


----------



## measles (11 October 2011)

Have used Rambo with success and also Musto but both are chaps and you might get a cold posterior    Son recently got the waterproof over trousers that stop at the knee so they are out there.   They are white though but if you want I can look for the make tonight?


----------



## kirstyhen (11 October 2011)

I have Tagg Overtrousers for riding, which I love, however I work my dog during the Shooting season and wear Wax leggings. They pop on to a belt and cover your thighs and the tops of your wellies...

http://www.molevalleyfarmers.com/mvf/store/products/waterproof-wax-leggings-olive

They aren't the most attractive things in the world, but by heck do they do their job! Full length trousers would just get ditched at the bottom after a couple of days out beating!
You can get full seat ones too, so you don't get a soggy bum when you sit down!

Having said all that, my Tagg ones did a full winter at work last year (and as I work on a yard, that's all day everyday) they were so grotty at the bottom when I fished them out a few weeks ago, dried mud, shavings, grease, sand, etc etc all over them! One wash with some re-proofer and they have come up spotless!


----------



## TarrSteps (11 October 2011)

I hate riding in overtrousers so really rate the Rainlegs.  I also have a pair of ProChaps, which are waterproof.  I do find them quite warm to ride in but not nearly as  uncomfortable as the over trousers.

For walking/covering up I just use a standard outdoor clothing overtrouser and make sure I proof it regularly - that's the secret, especially when they get dirty.  I bought a pair on fabric "water resistant" walking pants in the spring sales as an experiment but it's not been cool enough to wear them yet. . . .


----------



## kirstyhen (11 October 2011)

TarrSteps said:



			I hate riding in overtrousers so really rate the Rainlegs.  I also have a pair of ProChaps, which are waterproof.  I do find them quite warm to ride in but not nearly as  uncomfortable as the over trousers.
.
		
Click to expand...

I hate riding in over trousers, I think because I have long legs and overtrousers are rarely long enough once I'm on a horse they are up by my knees somewhere!
I normally just go without and get wet legs, but my Mum got some Rainlegs in the sale last year (2.99! bargain!) so I will be trying those this year.


----------



## LizzieJ (11 October 2011)

I've got an ancient pair of Lowe Alpine ones that are still waterproof after years of abuse. I use Paclite ones if it's not cold


----------



## ecrozier (11 October 2011)

Thanks all! Lots of options! Measles yes if you could check the brand that would be great thanks!


----------



## JC1 (11 October 2011)

The best waterproof over trousers I've ever found are Ornella Prosperi ones. Bought them at a show some where. They are fantastic.


----------



## kerilli (11 October 2011)

JC1 said:



			The best waterproof over trousers I've ever found are Ornella Prosperi ones. Bought them at a show some where. They are fantastic.
		
Click to expand...

i've heard a lot of ringing endorsements of those. also rainlegs. i quite fancy trying these

http://kerrits.com/Equestrian-Apparel/pc/Kerrit-Waterproof-Riding-Knickers-34p2785.htm

shame they call them 'knickers' though, 2 nations divided by a common language and all that...
i guess they're the same sort of style as the Rainlegs?
i wouldn't bother with the Musto ones, i have a pair and they are at best water-resistant, then they turn into a sponge unfortunately. really bulky to ride in, too.


----------



## Wishful (11 October 2011)

Flexothane - completely not breathable and not at all fashionable but keep Dartmoor's rain out pretty reliably.  Generally used by farmers etc.  Not massively expensive either and mine have lasted ages.

Other types, I found the crotch seam was the major issue for leaks.

Wouldn't advise putting waterproof trousers into wellies - water runs down the leg into your welly giving you a VERY wet foot!


----------



## TarrSteps (11 October 2011)

kerilli said:



			i've heard a lot of ringing endorsements of those. also rainlegs. i quite fancy trying these

http://kerrits.com/Equestrian-Apparel/pc/Kerrit-Waterproof-Riding-Knickers-34p2785.htm

shame they call them 'knickers' though, 2 nations divided by a common language and all that...
i guess they're the same sort of style as the Rainlegs?
i wouldn't bother with the Musto ones, i have a pair and they are at best water-resistant, then they turn into a sponge unfortunately. really bulky to ride in, too.
		
Click to expand...

Those look really interesting, k.  I'll have to see if I can find a pair when I'm next in Canada.  Perhaps you could explain the name issue to them, though . . .  

Rainlegs just go over your thighs with a strap behind, sort of like a farrier's apron.


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (12 October 2011)

Ornella Prosperi or howevever you speel it all the way mine are 8 years old worn loads but washed and re proofed totally waterproof and brilliant.


----------



## TBowner (31 December 2012)

Try - www.bluelizardequestrian.com

They have waterproof trousers from kids to xxl in adults - long or average lengths in navy, black and taupe


----------



## humblepie (31 December 2012)

The Ornella Prosperi range seems very popular in racing so I would imagine are very practical and do what they should.  Was going to get one of their jackets last year but at the time my size wasn't in stock so can't speak from personal experience.


----------



## CaleruxShearer (31 December 2012)

Mark Todd. Best money I've spent and got me through my year as a WP!


----------



## ilvpippa (31 December 2012)

Shires are amazing!


----------



## FfionWinnie (31 December 2012)

I have mountain horse ones. I am hankering after the vision ones as they have a shaped knee and strap to stop them riding up which I think would be an improvement. I find the MH ones pretty fine for hacking and excellent for walking about in.


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (31 December 2012)

JC1 said:



			The best waterproof over trousers I've ever found are Ornella Prosperi ones. Bought them at a show some where. They are fantastic.
		
Click to expand...

Wonderful


----------



## fairyclare (31 December 2012)

I have got a pair of these http://www.paramo.co.uk/en-gb/garments/detail/index.php?pgc=NIKWAXANALOGYTROUSERSASPIRALADIES V expensive but well worth the money. I suffered badly with chillblains when I worked with horses and these were a lifesaver.
I have had them 8 years (possibly longer) and they are still going strong.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (31 December 2012)

Ornella don't make waterproof trousers anymore    Absolutely gutted as they really are THE BEST ever! I have 3 pairs and wouldn't trade them for the world! If you can find a pair - get them and treasure them!

I got given a pair of T-Frost ones for xmas - pointless! By horse 3 I may as well not have been wearing them for all the waterproofness they had. Jomatti - or however it is spelt - are hit and miss. Some are waterproof but others from the same batch aren't. 

The Carberry ones are supposed to be quite good, never tried them myself to be honest though.


----------



## Lolo (1 January 2013)

Al rides in a pair of Just Chaps suede things, which appear to be both waterproof and warm as she is the coldest person I know and hasn't switched from them yet!

http://www.justchaps.com/index.php/full-chaps-trousers/adult/suede-full-chaps.html


----------



## Jesstickle (1 January 2013)

EKW said:



			Ornella don't make waterproof trousers anymore    Absolutely gutted as they really are THE BEST ever! I have 3 pairs and wouldn't trade them for the world! If you can find a pair - get them and treasure them!
		
Click to expand...

Whaaaat  What on earth are all the work riders of the world going to wear?! 

I agree, they're brilliant. I can't believe they aren't making them. Why would they decide that? They must have sold them by the boat load


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (1 January 2013)

They are making the non-padded ones on a new design apparently but not the nice warm padded ones! Gutted.com!


----------



## KatB (1 January 2013)

I LOVE my musto full chaps and had them for 8yrs before killing them on a nail!! Will be buying another pair very shortly!


----------



## TableDancer (1 January 2013)

KatB said:



			I LOVE my musto full chaps and had them for 8yrs before killing them on a nail!! Will be buying another pair very shortly!
		
Click to expand...

I agree, mine have been indispensable over even longer - but unless I'm mistaken Musto don't seem to do them anymore? 

Mine are getting a litte, er, snug so I was planning to give them to T and buy a new pair


----------



## KatB (1 January 2013)

Argh! I hope I can find a pair on preloved or something then...


----------



## BeckyD (2 January 2013)

I tried LOADS when I moved to my new yard (no indoor school!) and found the Tagg ones by far the best.  They fit beautifully over breeches, like a second skin.  They have an elasticated under foot bit which I put under my riding boot when I'm in the saddle (to save them getting muddy walking to the arena).  The lower legs have zips over a gusset, so can wrap tight around your riding boots.  They are very waterproof, and have a really sticky seat so I'm happy to wear them for both schooling and hacking.


----------



## Aces_High (3 January 2013)

JC1 said:



			The best waterproof over trousers I've ever found are Ornella Prosperi ones. Bought them at a show some where. They are fantastic.
		
Click to expand...

I have used Ornella P waterproofs for about 18 years and now about to embark on a new brand.... They make them for the country/shooting person but I am seeing if they can design a pair for the horse rider (with my help!!).  They are AMAZING!!


----------



## Gamebird (3 January 2013)

EKW said:



			Ornella don't make waterproof trousers anymore    Absolutely gutted as they really are THE BEST ever! I have 3 pairs and wouldn't trade them for the world! If you can find a pair - get them and treasure them!

I got given a pair of T-Frost ones for xmas - pointless! By horse 3 I may as well not have been wearing them for all the waterproofness they had. Jomatti - or however it is spelt - are hit and miss. Some are waterproof but others from the same batch aren't. 

The Carberry ones are supposed to be quite good, never tried them myself to be honest though.
		
Click to expand...

I cannot praise my Jomiluti ones enough. Properly waterproof, stretchy, slim fitting, zips in the right places etc. etc. Eye-wateringly expensive though . 

I have a Carberry jacket and it's certainly not waterproof now, can't remember whether it ever was entirely. The dropped back is brilliant for working on the gallops though. Great design.


----------



## kerilli (3 January 2013)

old thread resurrected... well, I bought the Kerrits 'riding knickers' (which are 1/2 length ones) I mentioned up there, and they are great. totally waterproof, not warm but the breeches i wear underneath are warm, and I don't want extra bulk... can't stand my Musto overtrousers! The zip of the Kerrits didn't look terribly sturdy but it has been absolutely fine. They have a really sticky-bum seat, don't squeak, really nice fit. Very happy with them.


----------

